# Android driver app question



## buber (Nov 3, 2014)

I've decided to turn in the Uber iphone due to lack of audio issues with navigation to pax and destination. I'm aware android uses google maps or waze. But does it provide nav audio to BOTH the rider and destination or just to the rider like apple maps?


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

The Android app shows your current location and the rider/destination pin on the main screen and zooms to keep them there. When you want directions, you tap Navigate, and launches either GMaps or Waze (depending what you selected when logging in), and immediately starts a trip. Audio prompts depends on your settings within the app.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

buber said:


> I've decided to turn in the Uber iphone due to lack of audio issues with navigation to pax and destination. I'm aware android uses google maps or waze. But does it provide nav audio to BOTH the rider and destination or just to the rider like apple maps?


Both the Android phones I have gives me audio for everything. I personally like the larger displays that are available on Android phones. As a suggestion, try and find a vendor (Verizon, Sprint, T-Mobile, whoever) that will give you a 15 or 30 day return. That way you can test the phone and see what works for you.

I think Verizon has a re-stocking fee. I know T-Mobile does a restocking fee. I am not sure for other vendors.


----------



## buber (Nov 3, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> The Android app shows your current location and the rider/destination pin on the main screen and zooms to keep them there. When you want directions, you tap Navigate, and launches either GMaps or Waze (depending what you selected when logging in), and immediately starts a trip. Audio prompts depends on your settings within the app.





DjTim said:


> Both the Android phones I have gives me audio for everything. I personally like the larger displays that are available on Android phones. As a suggestion, try and find a vendor (Verizon, Sprint, T-Mobile, whoever) that will give you a 15 or 30 day return. That way you can test the phone and see what works for you.
> 
> I think Verizon has a re-stocking fee. I know T-Mobile does a restocking fee. I am not sure for other vendors.


Thanks to you both, good to know I'll have navigation audio for pickup AND destination. Right now I drive nights only so the audio and bigger screen option is a must have for safer driving. I wish Uber could give us small tablets instead of a 3.5" screen locked down iPhone.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

buber said:


> Thanks to you both, good to know I'll have navigation audio for pickup AND destination. Right now I drive nights only so the audio and bigger screen option is a must have for safer driving. I wish Uber could give us small tablets instead of a 3.5" screen locked down iPhone.


In partnership with AT&T tablets are in the works.


----------



## buber (Nov 3, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> In partnership with AT&T tablets are in the works.


Would you happen to know which platform?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

buber said:


> Would you happen to know which platform?


Android


----------



## timalt325 (Oct 26, 2014)

I haven't had any issues with the Android app.


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Just tether you fav tablet... as long as it's not some iBullshit.


----------

